# Redyre Rottweilers 3/21/2010



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We are burying my FIL today. He passed away after a brief unexpected illness this past Wednesday. We are tired but getting through it ok. 

I consoled myself this morning with 2 of my favorite things: my dogs and my camera. Hope you enjoy my results. It cheered me right up.



Air Gracie










Hi, Mom. Did you call me?









We play bitey face.









I WILL GET YOU! (look at poor Milton's face....he endures this from her with good humor for hours every day)









That's all! Thanks for lookin'!
Love,
Gracie XXOO


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

So sorry about your FIL. I can relate to finding solace in your dogs and camera as well. 

Your Rotties are to die for! Gracie is really growing up. So gorgeous!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your FIL. My condolences.

I was excited to come on the site today and see there would be new pics of your dogs. Gracie is so beautiful and Milton is both handsome and very tolerant! Look forward to more pictures to come!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Your dogs, as always, are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your FIL. But I LOVE the pictures. Your rotties have such nice smiles!

Question: You would think I would know this by now but..... the rottie smile reminds me bully breed smiles. Do Rottweilers count as a bully breed?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your FIL. But I LOVE the pictures. Your rotties have such nice smiles!
> 
> Question: You would think I would know this by now but..... the rottie smile reminds me bully breed smiles. Do Rottweilers count as a bully breed?


bully breeds are technically dogs with bulldog heritage. at least thats how i see it. Some people think its how a dog looks but i dont agree with that.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, they're beautiful. I don't see how anyone could avoid being cheered up -- at least a little -- while watching those dogs play. Gracie looks so happy!

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Im so sorry red for your loss...... 

im glad you have something that can make you smile (i dont know how anybody couldnt smile looking at your dogs.... especially gracie girl) 

you are in our thoughts


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh man has Gracie grown to be a beautiful dog! I can't beleive how big she has gotten!

I'm so sorry about your FIL. *hugs*


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry about your FIL, but those are wonderful pictures. Hope all is well.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

My dogs can usually bring a smile to my face as well, even in the worst of times. I'm glad Gracie (and Uncle Miltie) can help you in this sad time. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your FIL. But I LOVE the pictures. Your rotties have such nice smiles!
> 
> Question: You would think I would know this by now but..... the rottie smile reminds me bully breed smiles. Do Rottweilers count as a bully breed?


no Rotties are not bullies. to be a Bully a dog have to be decended from old bull baiting dogs. Rotties are decended from guard, drover, and carting dogs.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Zim and Keechak! That was my guess, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

((hug)) I'm sorry ... losing someone isn't easy.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

RR. So sorry to hear about your father in law. Hugs to the family and thank dog you have your wonderful Rotts to cheer you up!




Keechak said:


> no Rotties are not bullies. to be a Bully a dog have to be decended from old bull baiting dogs. Rotties are decended from guard, drover, and carting dogs.


Though, aren't all of this physical type also a long time ago descended from the mollosus type dogs? Both bullies and the workhorse dogs?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Red I am so sorry to hear about your father in law. Give your husband a hug from all of us here at dogforum. My thoughts and prayer's are with you both. 

As for the pictures. LOVE THEM!!! Milton is an Angel boy but then, you knew that well before Gracie showed up to chew up his cheeks. He looks so much like Carsten in that picture. I wish I could afford a puppy to chew Carsten a little bit. I keep telling him pay backs will be coming some day. He best back off his poor behavior before I come through on my threats. ha ha 
Thanks for sharing the pictures of your lovely babies. I can't ever get too much of them.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss *prayers of comfort and peace for your family*

Those pics are too cute, Gracie is soo big now!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to all of you.

I can see how your beautiful dogs can cheer you up. It's always a pleasure to see their pictures. Gracie is so funny. There's nothing like a puppy to bring happiness. Milton is quite a handsome boy!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Your pics cheered me up, too - thanks!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

My condolences.

Your pictures are great. Milton is one big beast!


----------

